# Experiences with The Doom of Malan'tai?



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anybody played with or against this special character/monster?

He looks sharp, but I don't want to put a lot of effort into modeling a unique model for a tournament if he isn't worth it.


----------



## Stockholm (Jul 6, 2010)

oh the doom....

the doom is sick. its like cheating, for real. i do play him on my psyker list but i change his spirit leech so that it is a psychic power used during the shooting phase (not a psychic shooting attack though, it can be used from cc) - so that i make a psychic test to use it only on my phase, assuming i don't fire cataclysm. this nerfs him a little and i don't feel so much like i'm cheating. i mean, he goes down instantly from one failed save from a S8+ wound. That first 1 or 2 and it's curtains.

also, haters: he takes up a whole elite choice. elite choices are the tastiness for 5e nids. that should make up for his 90 pts cost.

also: the doom must be used from a mycetic spore, so if you haven't made a model for one of those then that is a consideration. i'm not saying it's best or it's a good idea to drop him in a spore. it is a must. his power happens at the beginning of every shooting phase (again, i don't play it this way - but go ahead cheaters, it's in the book and totally legit) so positioning to hit the maximum number of units/models is crucial. and for every gnarly wound inflicted, the doom is increasing his wounds up to 10, to fire his cataclysm or my favorite: cc-ing mech once he hits S9-10. its go time everytime.

but again, dude dies from one failed invulnerable save from S8+ wounds. and makes you feel like a cheater. but remind haters that he takes up an elite choice and meter him into a solid list with plenty of other threats. i also always add cluster spines to my mycetic spores as well because monstrous creature can shoot two weapons in your shooting phase, even if the silly spore has to shoot at the nearest enemy target. i try to drop him behind mech or next to transports so his tentacles might get a damage result on them. i love it.

go for it though, it's the gnarliest exploit in the whole 5e nids codex.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

First thing, he needs a Pod.

Second, he isn't the Uber unit of death people seem to claim. Sure he's good, but he won't wipe out your opponents entire army and win you the game. Make sure you stock up on Anti-Tank to get stuff out of transport, and put a heap of other stuff that needs high Strength Weapons in the army else he will die for no good reasons.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, 2 easy kill points for the opponent, and restricts your Elite slots.
He will never last more than 1 turn.

Before the FAQ, he was a must have against Mech.
After the FAQ, not so much.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It is sooo easy to defeat him. His special rules allow cover saves and do not affect those in transports. He gets taken down from my bright lances far too often.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

In the times that I have used it, I have sometimes made back my points. Psychological value on the other hand is pretty high with people who aren't really clued in. Against most everyone else, it you want to limit your elites, a death leaper is better and costs about the same.


----------



## jonkey (Apr 30, 2009)

I almost always take a doom in a spore pod...

2 kill points ...yeah i know
but he will keep the enemy occupied
make sure you deep strike within 6 "of as many units you can
its like dropping a nucliar bomb !!!!
damn spirtit leech is nice...
he will be killed after you have done that but who cares???


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

my brother uses 1, he drops it down in a micitec spore takes a lot of men with his spirit leech gets him to strength 10 then procedes to cause mass damage to another squad and in my turn he manages to pass all his invuns (3+ from warp feild) for all the attacks that cause instant death but loses a few wounds from other attacks and this repeats untill he finly fails a save for 1 of the instant death attacks he usually makes up for far more than his points and when playing him it fells like he is cheating the doom causes that much dammage


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I have only played 3 games against a Tyranid list running the Doom Of Malan'tai , but based on that I would say he isn't worth having. If the dice god are smiling on you then he can be a nuisance, even a major inconvenience but he can also be an expensive waste of points. I would say he's okay but beware he is a risk.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Expensive waste of points? WTH, no way is he expensive for what he does. But he isn't imba in any way. Running the Doom is, as already mentioned, sometimes 2 easy KP for little to no gain, but a waste of points? No, not now, not anytime soon.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

depends what your fighting against swarm armies he is not worth it you need him to attack low model units to get your points back.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Not really, if it's a MSU swarm he rapes. Anything else and he's a prime distraction. He presents a problem that needs to be adressed or he will likely turn the tables in your favour. But sometimes he just fails his first ID save before accomplishing too much and you'll end up thinking "was that the best he could do?"


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

swarm armies are low points and don't have a good armour save anyway low model armies have good armour saves and expensive models.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I played a game against a veteran Space Wolfs general who was unfamiliar with the Tyranids Codex.

A Rhino moved into position. The Rune Priest poked his head outside of the firing point and activated Jaws of the World Wolf. My Swarm Lord and some nearby gaunts were then engulfed.

On my turn the Doom of Malantai dropped into a pile of Space Wolfs and sucked the souls out of 19 of em before his next turn was up.

She promptly said, "No shit huh? This game keeps getting crazier and crazier!"


----------

